
Whats 20% helped you most - AZargaryan
I&#x27;ve been doing some thinking about the 20&#x2F;80 rule, and was curious to see what others thought too! I spent about 1 year building up a product without getting any clients, did this happen to anyone else? I finally managed to transition and make the first sales when I focused on the following:<p>I&#x27;d like to preface this by saying that I was in charge of the business side of things and product design, but not development.<p>Looking back realised that my 20% was sales and lead gen:
•Hiring Sales Development Representative to generate new leads.
•Doing some lead gen myself.
•Doing PPC based lead generation.
•Looking for companies and targeting them personally.<p>If you guys also have good ideas on how I could generate more leads for our product that would be awesome https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.parceltracker.com&#x2F;internal-parcel-tracking<p>I want to move away from the PPC and paid acquisition channels!
======
verdverm
I have been putting at least 20% into dev/biz learning even when having full
time employment. Sorta took a page from the 20% idea at Google and applied it
to myself.

I have seen similar results, in capabilities and revenues (income). I advocate
for it at places I contract, but, unfortunately, many never adopt and realize
the long term gains.

So I would say, to answer your question, self/skill/career development has
been the 20% with the best ROI

Maybe, somewhat to the opposite side (and morbidly), I have pondered as I make
choices with my time, "is this something, when I'm on my death bed, that I
will wish I spent more or less time doing?" So I stopped watching video based
entertainment (tv, movies, Netflix, et al) and that may actually be far more
significant of the choices, as it gave me the time to use for self
improvement. Not sure where I'm going with this, food for thought anyhow.

~~~
AZargaryan
I feel like the 20% from google is very different to the 2080 rule / Pareto
principle.

Oh, that hit deep: "is this something, when I'm on my death bed, that I will
wish I spent more or less time doing?

I'm going to implement that into my life outside work.

------
karmakaze
OT: I literally mis-read 20% as %20 (space)--as in a URL escape.

~~~
AZargaryan
lol

